# Cruel-ative Grooming...



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/04/27...4/27/dog-grooming-contests-spark-controversy/

I had no idea there were nuts out there who think creative grooming is cruel. My guess is Cindy (the St. Poodle in question) is probably one of the most pampered and loved dogs on the planet.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Personally, I feel as long as the dog doesn't mind it and that it physically doesn't harm the animal, then it's fine. I don't understand the point sometimes (they can do some really neat looking stuff) but it seems harmless enough. 

Is it just to show off the ability of the groomer or to show off the dog itself?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> Personally, I feel as long as the dog doesn't mind it and that it physically doesn't harm the animal, then it's fine. I don't understand the point sometimes (they can do some really neat looking stuff) but it seems harmless enough.
> 
> Is it just to show off the ability of the groomer or to show off the dog itself?


My take has it's always been something fun for people in the industry to do, and show off grooming skills and their dogs. I would love to be able to do creative grooming! I dyed Tags tail blue once, no one told him it was cruel. I doubt he thought that, because he got LOTS of attention for being Mr. Smurf Butt 
I think the PETA-philes are just running out of things to complain about...


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess now that I think about it, my grandpa is a creative groomer! He spray paints the tails of squirrels! LOL


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> I guess now that I think about it, my grandpa is a creative groomer! He spray paints the tails of squirrels! LOL


LOL!! Mom dyed Prides tail red and blue, and left a white streak last 4th of July. When he ran, he held his tail out like a flag, it looked so pretty. We dyed Dolly hot pink when she still felt good, she looked like a little blob of cotton candy.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The lion chow is neat, nice to see something other than a poodle.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I think some people have nothing better to do with their lives than complain and cause trouble for others. As long as no harm is done to the animal, I think creative grooming is fine and the results are certainly often spectacular.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

and a dog who grew up being groomed often loves laying on a grooming table for a few hours getting it's coat teased. I know my dogs could fall asleep sometimes while I'm brushing them, they feel so comforted by the contact.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Keechak said:


> and a dog who grew up being groomed often loves laying on a grooming table for a few hours getting it's coat teased. I know my dogs could fall asleep sometimes while I'm brushing them, they feel so comforted by the contact.


Absolutely true. I had one collie that would refuse to get off the grooming table. It's amazing just how heavy an 80 lb collie can make himself when he wants more grooming. LOL Brady was a great dog and I miss him every day.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I would guess the dogs enjoy the attention they receive during grooming. Buster loves to be brushed. Every day (random times) when I pull out his comb and rake I have a big ol' Saint boy who is so excited to be groomed that he starts bouncing and runs for the front door (I brush him outside for obvious reasons). This boy tends to fall asleep (snoring!) while I dry him after baths.

Im willing to bet if the dogs had an issue with these competitions the groomers would have a really tough time getting so much detail into these coats.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm, I think it depends. If we're talking about cutting/shaving hair in creative ways, then that's cool by me, as long as the dog isn't uncomfortable. I guess I'm sort of against dying, though. They say the products are safe for pets, but I don't buy it. I also won't use hair dye on myself, I try to use natural cleaning products like baking soda and vinegar, I eat organic as much as possible, and I try to avoid taking medication, even if it means dealing with a little pain. JMO.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

plant based dyes can be VERY powerful and color fast for quite a long time. I got a Henna Tatoo which is a plant based skin dye and it is very dark and rich and it will last for a few weeks. (it's a dog paw BTW ^_^)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think that's a chow....


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought the Chow's eyes looked ... weird or off ... they just looked funny. Maybe just a bad photo. As for the design, I thought that was very cool. The Poodle's cut was Awesome!

I love creative grooming! I see absolutely nothing wrong with it. As for the dyes, as long as the proper dyes are used, I see nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I was going to post about this but I forgot 

I love creative grooming, as long as the dog it's done on loves it. My BF refuses to get me a white dog because he's afraid that one day he's going to come home from work and me and the pup will have matching hair colors. (BTW, the dye I use for myself is dog and cat safe, and is made with Vegan friendly products. Heck you could probably eat it and the only negative side affect would be a dyed tongue.)

I also loved the lion dog, whatever it was, and the pony one.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This was on Regis and Kelly this morning. they had the same photos that are on the site you posted plus as few more


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> The lion chow is neat, nice to see something other than a poodle.


Whoever did that article didn't do any research on creative grooming and its obvious...the lion is a standard poodle..NOT a chow...Most of the dogs used for creative contest ARE standard poodles...its all hair grown in the right places, and trimmed to shape the design.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

And I am pretty sure that the dyes used (most are made for dogs, and some are blow pens and kool aid) are safer then most of the "spot" flea treatments. I will not use those on my dog, but would have no problem coloring him. People need to get a life and put their over the top mentality to action against puppy mills and animals that are abused. Not pets that are well loved and cared for better than most people treat their children.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Hmm, I think it depends. If we're talking about cutting/shaving hair in creative ways, then that's cool by me, as long as the dog isn't uncomfortable. I guess I'm sort of against dying, though. They say the products are safe for pets, but I don't buy it. I also won't use hair dye on myself, I try to use natural cleaning products like baking soda and vinegar, I eat organic as much as possible, and I try to avoid taking medication, even if it means dealing with a little pain. JMO.


I don't eat organic (though I grow some veggies and such now that it's spring again and eat those instead of buying) but I'm the same way - no medicines (use herbs - or just deal) and use natural cleaners (if I buy, it's those that are natural based otherwise same things). 

But I don't believe the groomers would use something that would hurt the dogs. I mean, why would they use something that would burn off their skin or make the hair fall out, etc? They could, of course, but given that, if for no other reason, to keep competing, they need the coat in top shape (most likely) so it can stand up to all the stuff they need to do to it, I don't see them doing something that can ruin either the coat or the dog (since a healthy dog leads to a healthy coat).


----------

